# What to look for in a first driving horse?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The show ponies are usually gogogo. I have a friend who breeds Dartmoor ponies, and most of hers would fulfill both of your wishes. 
Since you live in PA, you might get on some Amish auction mailing lists.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Greentree! I'll look around and see if I can find anyone who specializes in Amish driving ponies. I don't live far from Lancaster, and did find a carriage shop in Narvon that specializes in miniatures. Perhaps I'll start my search there.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If you are open to a horse, check out some Amish Morgans. See if you can find one they may have done field work with, as well as go down the road.

I am not a fan of the way Amish train horses, but they USE them, so they have that advantage. They always need tuning, but they are not impossible. 

The best horse I have, while he will not win any classes at shows, is my Mennonite Morgan. He pulls anything, any weight, anytime. Gives me no lip, lol! 

If you go to a community, see a horse you like, ask around. The good thing with my Mennonite community is they have no phones, so you just show up on their doorstep, and it eliminates a lot of the " monkey business" that goes on with buying a horse....


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My friend's website in lonestardartmoors.com, so you can get a idea on a Dartmoor pony.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I had a small standard donkey that had been trained by an old man that had NOTHING else to do apparently.

That donkey was bomb proof, loved to go and had no issues pulling to adults for miles.

He cost $300 dollars for a cart, harness, collectors packsaddle and of course the donkey.

The donkey, you could go a year+ of not driving and then harness him up and off you went thinking that the last drive had been the day before.

Had another donkey that had been given to me. He had no idea his age except OLD.

I harnessed him up one day and found out he knew all about driving when I saw him looking behind to make sure the sled missed the bridge railings. Hooked him up to a cart later and after a wonderful kick he hit a trot and thats the way he always pulled the cart.


----------

